# buried wine



## Swamp Star (Sep 4, 2009)

My brother is makin some wine a way he was told to and it is to put what fruit you like in you jug and burry it 2' deep and wait 90 days dig it up, strain and enjoy. Anybody else ever done/heard of this?


----------



## Brad Singley (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhhhhhh.....No.   Think your brother is going to make some nice vinegar.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 5, 2009)

I think there is more to it than that.

Maybe add some bat wings?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 5, 2009)

Swamp Star said:


> My brother is makin some wine a way he was told to and it is to put what fruit you like in you jug and burry it 2' deep and wait 90 days dig it up, strain and enjoy. Anybody else ever done/heard of this?



Different fruits have VERY different sugar contents.  It's the sugar that ferments AND PRESERVES flavor.  Unless you add sugar (and maybe even a pinch of yeast), I seriously doubt that the concoction will be palatible after 90 days...


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have an aunt that does it with scuppernongs, but she uses a mixture of water and sugar with the squashed grapes, then buries it in the jug for 3 months.....it actually comes out alright!  but my daddy makes better with the conventional method!!


----------



## Swamp Star (Sep 6, 2009)

im kinda skeptical myself as to how this will turn out i know i aint gonna be the first one to take a swig he did put someother stuff in it but im not sure what all he did probly just gonna be some rot gut mixture id imagine.


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 6, 2009)

That "rot gut" could very well land him in the emergency room!


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 6, 2009)

the worst you could do is make vinegar!   google the bury method of wine making....


----------



## slightly grayling (Sep 6, 2009)

I suspect the 2' is location dependent and used to keep the mixture at a constant cool temperature during the fermenting process.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 9, 2009)

Swamp star...sent you a pm....give me a shout and and I'll give you the two hour tour...never buried the stuff,might be good?might not?


----------



## bowyer (Oct 7, 2009)

Many years ago a lady from Sylvania, Ga. told me how she made plum wine this way. She would alternate layers of fruit and sugar in a gallon jug, bury it for several months, and strain it. She swore it made a great wine although I never tried it. Don't think I would venture too far from the little house out back if I consumed anything made out of plums though.The best homemade wine I ever tasted was made by another lady in Lyons, Ga. who swore it was made from green corncobs. OK, I know some of you fellas are familiar with another brew made with corn, but this stuff was really smooth. I never could talk her out of the secret family recipe though. Enjoy.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2009)

I've done it several times but I added sugar first.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 8, 2009)

add, fruit, sugar, and yeast, then bury


----------



## GAdeadEye (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds like your making a batch of "Pruno" or prison wine, very nasty stuff and it could kill you so be carefull, I doubt you will be able to stomach the taste or the smell for that matter.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 11, 2009)

Why bury it? How do you vent it off while its working if its buried under ground? How would you know you need to add some sugar or yeast to keep it on the right track if its underground? This is a new one on me but I would like to know more about it before I went and messed up a bunch of peaches or muscadines. I always keep a pretty good eye on mine while it works off, sometimes it needs a little doctoring now and then to maintain the process and to keep it from "overdoing". I always thought that having some control over it while it makes is what keeps it smooth. Heck, 2 foot underground you don't know if your making wine or if you've done got something that's crawled out of the jar and started eating worms up or something?


----------

